# Lane's Gumbo Party



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Gumbo party!!!
Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. :chef::chef:

DATE: December 4th Sat starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or horsey'doerve and your beverage of choice. 

I'll put a map up later. Parking is the pits. Working on alternatives so car pooling is recommended. 

Historically, it is the COLDEST day/night of the year. 
YES< i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool lane! looking forward to it...always a good time...thanks!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> cool lane! looking forward to it...always a good time...thanks!


 

+ 2 Lane, Can't wait for some of that Great Gumbo............. I've just got to remember not to look in the "Blue Bonnet" container this year.....


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Will "Dot Com" be coming again this year, she was a hoot last year?

Skippy


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Skippy said:


> Will "Dot Com" be coming again this year, she was a hoot last year?
> 
> Skippy


funny...and Bonita Dan or Capt. Paul Redman will be played by Brandy...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

This has been a frequently asked question. She was a hoot!!! Man, i guess i need to post past pics for those who missed it. HEY Skippy, ya still have access to the pop up??


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

fishnlane said:


> let's gumbo


*Okay!!!*


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

FishnLane said:


> This has been a frequently asked question. She was a hoot!!! Man, i guess i need to post past pics for those who missed it. HEY Skippy, ya still have access to the pop up??


lane please no blackmail pics.. i have to do it again soon...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a blast last year... and yes it was COLD!! Wear your long johns... hehehe

I'm hoping to see everyone there......


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

SHEYAk'r. you remember well. Good news, I'm heading out this week for the ultimate Alabama RED- can you say 45 inches???? or more??. the Ultimate stock material. Looking forward to Sat. 12-4!!!! Keep it calendar'd.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

GUMBO COUNTDOWN: 6 days. Today is another stock day. House is smelling incredibly delicious. I few pics of the start of stock day...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking forward to it again Lane but if the weather looks good for a rig trip,we're outta here! Perhaps a tuna steak trade for some gumbo can be made afterwards. :thumbup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

GUMBO COUNTDOWN: 4 DAYS!!!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...,+Gulf+Breeze,+Santa+Rosa,+Florida+32563&z=16


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay, Dennis and I will be there!! Can't wait!! Bloom (Donna)


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

could i get directions from any of you gentleman by chance? never been to one of PFF's get2gethers but received an invite from lane so i thought i should check this out. pm me with the directions


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

click on the link to the google map in Lane's post (3 posts up).


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

HEY Calm/storm, This will be a terrific opportunity to meet those that you "only' read about. If the directions aren't clear OR if you have any questions....please call me 850.207.0933. Lane


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

GUMBO COUNTDOWN: 2 DAYS!!!!!

for those of you who are "lurkers", this is a great opportunity to meet new friends. Good to chat with you "Calm/Storm". Looking forward to meeting you in person. guys, he may stop at Oval office tonight....Welcome him as you always do!!!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to your awesome gumbo Lane. Me a Cilla will be there. May bring some grilled bacon wrapped backstrap.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Ryan, It will be terrific seeing you and Cilla again. It's coming together and right now the house is filled with chopped trilogy :thumbsup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

COUNTDOWN: 1 DAY:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

We will see ya'll tomorrow. Anybody heard from Jamielu? She gonna make it over. Looking forward to see everybody again.
Sent you a pm Lane


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Talked to Ultralite and he said she's heading this way.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jamielu is here...we'll be there ryan...jello in the makin's now...

i got the oysters covered skip...seeya folks there...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Getting it all together. here are a few pics from earlier this a.m.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

See you guys soon!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

that gumbo party was kick ass i really enjoyed myself tonight and i got to meet and greet with some really wonderful people. you guys made my birthday weekend a blast and i hope to do this again with yall some other time. i will try to get up with some of you during the week but i cant skip anymore school lol hit me up on weekends and lets have another great time


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. Stayed home sick with the crud!:hurt: I hope someone post some pics.


----------

